# Which Resorts in Saint Marten have WIFI in rooms?



## normab (Jun 6, 2013)

We have a search ongoing for La Vista and Oyster Bay because we know they offer Wifi in the rooms.

We would like to add more resorts, but it's not clear which have wifi?

We're wondering who else offers it?  Divi?  Flamingo?  Any help appreciated.

Thanks!

Norma


----------



## Laurie (Jun 7, 2013)

Belair Beach Club has it, for a weekly fee of $30 or $35. 

Seemed only one computer can access at a time.


----------



## Blue Skies (Jun 7, 2013)

The Villas at Simpson Bay, it is free.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 7, 2013)

Divi has it for a charge, can't remember the amount, maybe $50.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 8, 2013)

Towers at Mullet Bay, around 60.00 per week.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 9, 2013)

Atrium has it


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 9, 2013)

La plague too


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 5, 2013)

The plague? Sounds inviting...



krmlaw said:


> La plague too


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 6, 2013)

squierjosh said:


> The plague? Sounds inviting...



Royal Islander Club La Plage. La plage means "the beach" in French. 

Yes, it does have free WIFI.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2013)

I believe all the Diamond International Resorts.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 7, 2013)

vettebuf said:


> Royal Islander Club La Plage. La plage means "the beach" in French.
> 
> Yes, it does have free WIFI.



Wonder when that started? They've had wifi forever but I think it was like $50-60 per week charge!


----------

